# Meateaters Sept RonP Entry.



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my RonP Yoshida entry. Some of you might not have been able to read the entry so I'll break it down. My highlight while making these dishes was dipping smoked cheetos in the yoshida / peanut butter sauce for a snack, what a combo. Here's to you big guy!

# 1 Whole cornish game hen marinated in yoshidas.
# 2 Lamb satay with red bell peppers and a yoshida peanut butter sauce with some marinated ginger slices on a bed of yoshida infused rice.
# 3 Bison Stufz burger with mushroom and swiss on a kaiser roll.
# 4 Ahi tuna sashimi with a wasbi ginger infused yoshida sauce.
# 5 Yoshida glazed buck board bacon on mashed taters with hunter gravy
# 6 Garlic yoshida scallops with buckboard bacon crumbles
# 7 Smoked jalapeno cheetos


----------



## rdknb (Oct 3, 2010)

how did the marinated hens taste, I like that idea


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 3, 2010)

That is a awesome plate there. I think you all made Ron smile today.


----------



## meateater (Oct 3, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> how did the marinated hens taste, I like that idea




 They are awesome, alot better than brining and just as moist.  I just did another today to break in my new watt burner. Stay tuned for that later.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

nice job.....esp. the cheetos, ron would have liked that!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice job, the Cheetos were a great touch...   I remember once Ron said "Heck Smoke Something Even if it is Just Cheetos"...


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 3, 2010)

nice looking entry for sure!!! smoked cheetos sound good right now


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

You nailed it with the Cheetos and the rest of the plate I would love to do a sitdown with ya and share. Nice job


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Great Job My Friend!!

TJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2010)

Good job.... looks gooooooood!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2010)

I really liked your dish or should I say dishes. Now I did vote for this one and I still believe it was one of the winners too. Ron would have been proud of this dish


----------



## squirrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey buddy,

I'm sorry I missed your entry post! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I actually voted for yours too. I was wondering if that was Ahi Tuna. How was the wasabi sauce? I would love to have that recipe. I really like a good wasabi sauce, cleans out the sinuses!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Squirrel!

WTF !

This thread is from 6 days ago!

Almost missed it, and if it weren't for that cute little furry one, I would have never seen it!

I see what one of the problems is. Most of you guys post after my bed time. Then by 6 AM, it's too far back for me to get to!

Awesome plate there Meateater !

I don't know if you noticed, but somebody ate half of the Bison Burger!

And don't be blaming me either!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, been under the weather the last week and still working, ya what a knucklehead, 45 and still think I'm 25. Yes that was the real wasabi I got at a oriental market mixed with yoshidas till taste, it was awesome made me sweat and nose burning, eye's watering, well not really I think I'm immune to the stuff. Now the peanut butter and yoshidas rocked. I'd make a PBYJ with that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh yeah that was official Ahi Tuna, expensive but worth it, haven't had that in years. Bear, I notice that myself, west coast east coast times difference. I have to go 6 pages deep to catch up some time. So If I miss someone's post I aint ignoring ya. Somehow half of that burger disapeared before the photo shoot, darn dog. I'll go with that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

I figured it was the hound!

Hope you're feeling better real soon!  Lotsa meat stiil around that hasn't been smoked yet!


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

I got my gift package from Todd for the RonP T-Down and just gettin around to say thanks.Sorry for taking so

long Todd.I have to say this is awesome, did I say awesome? I meant to say Frickin awesome. Todd has an

amazing product and I'm thrilled to death with it. I got to play with it yesterday and smoked the mozz cheese

roll I'm experimenting with. It finally cooled off enough to try smoking cheese here. I filled one row with the

maple dust and it went for over two hours, I'm impressed. I'm looking forward to running out of CB or belly

bacon so I can try a long smoke. Thanks Todd for a great product.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 8, 2010)

very cool.........yer gonna love it!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the win of the AMS - you have no idea how this is going to change your smoking life big time


----------



## squirrel (Nov 9, 2010)

Way to go buddy! I love my AMS!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2010)

Aint no self respectin' hunk O'Meat or Cheese in all of Nevada safe from the clutches of the "Smokin' Meateater" now!!!

Congrats again,

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats. Welcome to the AMNS club.


----------

